# B25 Throttle Lock



## Silent-Flyer (May 15, 2007)

Thought I would give you guys and girls a try? Can anyone suggest where I may get my mits on a B25 Throttle Lock? (The knurled knob)
Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------

